# Broke an egg several days early :(



## dcfrenkel (Nov 1, 2012)

One of my hen's eggs got broken and it is still a couple of days before the hatch due-date. The chick was still attached to the yolk sac and still alive. It moved a bit and opened its mouth. I didn't know what to do for the little one, and it did not make it through the morning.

Though I have been raising chickens for years, this was a first for me and I shed a lot of tears over that little chick. I have never gotten used to the fact that I lose one every now and again.

For future reference; does anyone know if there is any way to save a chick when this happens or are they always doomed if the egg breaks a couple days early? It was really just 3 days (or 2 or 4) from hatching; so really close.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

As far as I know there is no helping at that stage, but I am no expert.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

No, but I do know that if you crack and egg, you can use wax to seal the crack until the chick hatches.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I just had the same thing happen to me yesterday. Mine did not make it either. I did have one that made it a day early and it is doing great right now.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

If I crack an egg say 16-18 days into incubation I use electricians tape to seal the crack. Then on hatch day I remove the tape.

If the egg is actually broken, I don't know of anything to do to save the chick.


----------

